# Firedrake



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sweeped by Nick Kymes blog and found a new post about his next book Firedrake. enjoy.



> Finish line for Firedrake in sight?
> 
> I tell you what, it’s close. It’s closer than it’s ever been. Honestly, as I was slogging my way through Firedrake, I did wonder if this would be the book that broke me. But no, it seems not. I’m over the 70,000 word mark now and plotting (and by that I mean honing, really, and working out just how many more words are going into the sequel before it’s done) the final act of the novel.
> 
> ...


cheers, 

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome find, ill keep an eye on this space!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn do I feel like a jerk complaining about a 20 page paper. Man the time and effort these authors spend.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

It is pretty epic when you look at it!


----------



## DarKnightWarlord (Apr 29, 2010)

The Black Library is in a golden age. So many great authors at one time.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

DarKnightWarlord said:


> The Black Library is in a golden age. So many great authors at one time.


yeah, but it really ruins it when you get one bugger who decides to plagiarize...

CP


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> yeah, but it really ruins it when you get one bugger who decides to plagiarize...
> 
> CP


Whoever plagiarizes our holy scrolls shall be purged from history!

On topic;

Firedrake is looking great, really like to read more about Ba'ken and Tsu'gan.


----------



## farding (Apr 23, 2009)

so looking forward to this comming out, first one was the only book iv ever read twice 

anyone read the recent bit on the tome of fire in the new ledgends of space marines book? 

also the audio book of the series comes out this month if i remember right WOO


----------

